# Bydlíme pěkně



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, a co mi řikáte o tom výrazu? Řiká se to? Ve smyslu že bydlejí v hezkém místě? 
- Bydlime pěkně. Vždycky jsme tak bydleli. Ted' roky v domě se zahradou.
Děkuju moc


----------



## Vlastimil

To jo, to je v pořádku. Vy se teď budete strachovat o každé slovo... Tady mi přijde spíš zajímavá poslední věta citace - ono agresivní zařazení dvou časových údajů těsně za sebe. Možná pro zajímavější spád řeči a pro rytmus gradace těchto tří vět za sebou.


----------



## texpert

na hezkém místě i v hezkém místě - schön wohnen - nice and cosy - v postkomunistickém světě to navíc znamená, že to není panelák a umakart (no concrete, prefabs and plastics).. já bych si navíc představoval, že ten dům se zahradou je starý?


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc všem


----------



## tlumic

Bydleli "nad poměry". Na prestižnější adrese, s dobrým spojením s okolním světem, ve výstavnějším obydlí, s dražším vybavením, pohodlně.
I když mně se v paneláku nežije špatně... Býval bych i řekl, že bydlím pěkně...)))


----------

